# Raspberry Pi



## devdev (21/3/15)

Hi Guys,

Any Pi heads on the forum?

I bought one about six weeks ago. It is running OSMC and I am using it as a media centre.

I know @Rowan Francis has been playing around with one as well.

I thought it was worth starting a thread about it.

You can buy from www.pifactory.co.za, they are in Kyalami.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (21/3/15)

Not a PI head but have setup and connect a couple for friends for various applications. One media center setup I tried a few and XBMC gave me the best performance, think its now called Kodi. Here's a nice forum on running Kodi (XBMC): http://forum.kodi.tv/forumdisplay.php?fid=166


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/15)

Yup i am running kodi . Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/3/15)

Yip I use one for SABnzbd, Sonar and Couchpotato. Have another 1 incoming for either a media centre or a server.
I will have to test it as a media centre first to see if I will use it to replace my Android box.


----------



## kimbo (21/3/15)

@devdev last that i know of @DemonicBunnee was playing with one


----------



## Daniel (21/3/15)

Use Xbian myself (had to fire up the old Pi when my ATV2 died) 
Nice comparison here : http://www.htpcbeginner.com/openelec-vs-raspbmc-vs-xbian-part2/

Also some guys use it for home automation : http://lifehacker.com/build-an-entire-home-automation-system-with-a-raspberry-1640844965

One guy even built a shot pourer  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/partyrobotics/bartendro-a-cocktail-dispensing-robot

Here are even more projects : http://pingbin.com/2012/12/30-cool-ideas-raspberry-pi-project/

So yeah the sky is the limit really ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy (21/3/15)

Have a few of them. Playing with automation together with arduinos.

Had a RPi Model B running OpenElec for a while and moved to RasPlex. Bought the RPi2 a few weeks ago and running RasPlex on it. Much better performance than the first one. OpenElec on the RPi also runs very well. Have Freenas running with all the usual suspects running as plugins and I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## Daniel (21/3/15)

I like Plex , XBMC's naming conventions becomes tedious or is that Plex can't remember ...

Also running a HP Mini NL34 Server with UNRaid on it , can also install all the plugins I need to make it my PVR  

..... pity my plasma seems to have been smacked by the recent lighting (switches on in standby but nothing is happening)  insurance claim and woes to follow ....


----------



## Balsak (21/3/15)

Read on the mediabrowser (aka alot beter than plex) forums that windows is bringing out a "special" edition of 10 for the new RPi Model B


----------



## dekardy (21/3/15)

Balsak said:


> Read on the mediabrowser (aka alot beter than plex) forums that windows is bringing out a "special" edition of 10 for the new RPi Model B




Tried Media Browser, wasn't a fan. I'm really looking forward to the Windows 10 release for RPi2. If you register on there IoT Dev site you'll get a free copy. At least when I did.

https://dev.windows.com/en-us/featured/raspberrypi2support


----------



## Balsak (21/3/15)

At the beginning they where abit crap but the last few months they are really listening to what the users want, plus i dont like the plex pass crap they have going on over at plex when u can get the same features on mediabrowser for free


edit: Is it going to be a scalled down version of windows like an embedded system havent seen to much news about it ?


----------



## Xhale (14/4/15)

it should be an embedded version...like server core command line stuff for IoT

I got my pi as part of the first batch (made in china 10k pre-order) and have used it with xbmc/openelec (was too laggy compared to a htpc when going through menus....just remember please the first pi's were 256mb..thats what I got). I got in early and created the first freepbx image for the pi.
It now sits running Volumio all day (I'm sad to say, I listed to bokradio on it) as background music. 
What a nice piece of kit it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (14/4/15)

Got a pi model B running retropi for some retro gaming, nes, she's, N64 etc. Still have to setup my Xbox 360 controller for it . Awesome little devices. Got a case and heat sinks from China so now I can overclock it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (17/4/15)

facebook must have some new timeline feature as today it reminded me of photos I posted 3 years ago. And one of them was of the Pi when I got it. 3 years....poof...gone by already.
To the youngsters....make the most of every moment, coz it just starts to fly by.
That said....3 years, £20 or so...still works well. Good investment

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/10/18)

devdev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any Pi heads on the forum?
> 
> ...


LOL, i'm currently working on a magnetic stirrer using a Pi as a controller.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/11/18)

Mine is (was) used as a media centre. It's running OpenElec which boots straight into KODI. It was brilliant until the closing down of free KODI addons. 

Mainly due to laziness it just sits there whilst my home tablet (using mainly Stremio) takes its place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Mine is (was) used as a media centre. It's running OpenElec which boots straight into KODI. It was brilliant until the closing down of free KODI addons.
> 
> Mainly due to laziness it just sits there whilst my home tablet (using mainly Stremio) takes its place.


you should load raspbian, install pihole and boom, instant low power add blocker.


----------



## RainstormZA (6/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> LOL, i'm currently working on a magnetic stirrer using a Pi as a controller.


Lol and you're giving it to me now... Sad you never got a chance or time to do this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> you should load raspbian, install pihole and boom, instant low power add blocker.



The issue here is the compatibility with the Stremio app (our main source of entertainment) and the ability to run Flash content (from DSTV Now, etc.) I've had Raspbian on previously and tried many ways to run DSTV Now in particular, to no avail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CyberJoe (6/11/18)

Running a 3B+ at the office currently to test with PI-Hole on it, another running with MotionOS on and PI camera with wide angle adaptor keeping an eye on the front door, running a PI zero at home which is currently dedicated speed test device that updates a Google spreadsheet every 15 minutes with speed test results, and then still have one lying on the floor waiting for a purpose, but it will probably be used to replace my Amazon Fire Stick at home with Rasplex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (26/8/20)

I'll bump an old thread.
Got a pi4 4gb and used it as a desktop for a while.
It's just sitting now. 
Looking for a project soon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The issue here is the compatibility with the Stremio app (our main source of entertainment) and the ability to run Flash content (from DSTV Now, etc.) I've had Raspbian on previously and tried many ways to run DSTV Now in particular, to no avail.


I wish I had this problem because I would have found a way even if it meant writing the plugin provided the hardware can handle the decoding used by DSTV. 
Thankfully I hardly ever used a tv so dstv was never even a thought for me. I did have to climb on the roof to change my dstv dish for a LTE antennae when I bought my place

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/8/20)

Christos said:


> I wish I had this problem because I would have found a way even if it meant writing the plugin provided the hardware can handle the decoding used by DSTV.
> Thankfully I hardly ever used a tv so dstv was never even a thought for me. I did have to climb on the roof to change my dstv dish for a LTE antennae when I bought my place



That makes one of us . I conceded and bought an Android box - all is now well!


----------

